

Ask HN: What car do you drive? and why? - onedev

Pretty simple question, what car do you guys drive? What decisions did you have to make when buying it?
======
jhubert
I drive a 2009 Subaru Impreza Outback. We bought it used recently right before
our first kid was born. It's a solid car with plenty of power but nothing all
that fancy.

The reasons we went with a Subaru, besides it being well priced, were:

\- AWD so we can drive to Tahoe without chains in the winter

\- Extremely reliable engine

\- Plenty of room and flexible storage for skis, bikes, roof rack, trailer
etc.

Basically, it's a great car that we can get dirty and use to go play outside.

------
a3voices
I drive a Toyota Corolla 2011. It's because I'm not rich enough to have an
expensive car. It has standard transmission, which I like.

